# Which Province is the Music Capital of Canada?



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Which province do you feel is the music capital of canada and why???


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm gonna sit in my armchair and watch this one...

:sport-smiley-002: :sport-smiley-002: :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm going to vote B.C. I don't know the local scene that well, but it does seem to be a hot spot for high profile acts recording etc.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Funny you should say that Jeff. I thought it would be somewhere else, maybe Ontario. I was gonna list out a bunch of reasons why I disagreed with you but now that I think of it, there are quite a few talented musicians and music festivals etc... in BC. I would like to see more Blues venues myself but that's just a personal preference. If I had the cash and the motivation I would open up a Blues lounge in the Valley. Somewhere nice where people could sit and listen to some great music.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm going to say Nova Scotia, with Newfoundland and PEI coming in close behind. 

Music is such a strong part of our culture that it would be hard to find a home that doesn't have at least one musical instrument inside. 

Yessiree, we're the starvin' musician capitol of Canada, fer sure!


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

I agree with Nova Scotia. It seems to be in their blood.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Nova scotia. Everyone outside the city plays something, and Halifax is full of buskers.


----------



## sbowman128675 (Feb 27, 2009)

BC!!

go to Victoria. its full of Buskers. so is Vancouver, and even Harrison..a small town out of Chilliwack. 


on a side note...i busk in Vancouver every now and then  just for fun


----------



## Don Doucette (Jan 3, 2007)

Buskers... BAH. Winnipeg has been consistently prolific for years.


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

*I'd say Ontario. Not that there is no talent no where else but Ontario has that little bit more. Look what has come out of Ontario

Rush
Triumph
Max Webster
Kim Mitchell

Just to name a few

:smilie_flagge17:*


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Rant: Ontario is way too pop oriented, there's pitiful public music education, too few festivals and most are too poorly supported, the TV is too Americanized, it's a radio wasteland, and the population is so mobile almost no one hangs around long enough to invest in sustained local music traditions. But I do my best to change things. End rant.

That said, I can't comment on places I haven't experienced, except that P.E.I. and Nova Scotia seems to have it going on from what I've witnessed the last few years.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Don Doucette (Jan 3, 2007)

Canadian Charlie said:


> *I'd say Ontario. Not that there is no talent no where else but Ontario has that little bit more. Look what has come out of Ontario
> 
> Rush
> Triumph
> ...



Well...

Bachman-Turner Overdrive
Econoline Crush
Crash Test Dummies
The Guess Who
Harlequin
The Waking Eyes
The Watchmen
Bif Naked
Chantal Kreviazuk
Holly McNarland
Neil Young

All Winnipeg Daddy!

Don:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i'de say BC....Quebec seems to only produced that shitty french nonsens crap for a while. there is a few good english bands..but they are pushed aside most of the time with the CRTC's law of 60% french and 40% english stuff on radio..and when they put english stuff, it's mostly US's stuff lately.


----------



## Guitarded88 (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm from ontario and find it difficult to find other players.


----------



## MachineGunMolly (Mar 15, 2009)

Well iam from App.2b and got to addmit that the music scene,coast to coast, is pretty lame in general.But i think that Vancouver and MTL are up there for what i could call the "punk"scene...wich is my daily bread 
Still i wouldnt be suprise to see ANOTHER pop-country band or western-shitty-leather emerging from somewhere 
-MGM-


----------

